# Solved: Open DNS & Linksys Router setup



## Zaney1

Is anyone familiar with this website ? All of the information for setting up a router is for newer models. I have a Linksys wired model BEFSR41 and the online utility has no entry for static DNS1 & Static DNS 2 under the DHCP tab. I'm not sure the DNS 1 & 2 will work the same. Any thoughts ? I can tell that speed increases quite a bit just from using the settings for PC's without a router but like most of us I want more. Thanks.
http://www.opendns.com/


----------



## aarhus2004

Hello Zaney1,

How did you solve it? Tell us, then this thread will qualify for a place in Tips and Tricks. I had the same difficulty with a Linksys.

Ben.


----------



## Zaney1

Open DNS gives you the settings for your Internet Protocol TCP/IP so windows routes everything through their servers. Go to Control Panel, Network Connections and open it, select the TCP/IP setting & click the properties tab. In the bottom part of the properties window put the IP address of their servers in preferred and alternate DNS Servers. More of a work around than a solution. Their tech support could not advise me about the router.


----------



## aarhus2004

Zaney1 said:


> Open DNS gives you the settings for your Internet Protocol TCP/IP so windows routes everything through their servers. Go to Control Panel, Network Connections and open it, select the TCP/IP setting & click the properties tab. In the bottom part of the properties window put the IP address of their servers in preferred and alternate DNS Servers. More of a work around than a solution. Their tech support could not advise me about the router.


Thanks, Zaney1,

Sometimes pictures do speak volumes - here are two on my WinME and BEFSR11 1 port.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Zaney1

Thanks aarhus294 I have those settings on the router as well but didn't notice any increase in speed. Will provide pictures more from now on. Hey do you know about Open DNS. Try it here http://opendns.com/ :up:


----------



## aarhus2004

Zaney1 said:


> Thanks aarhus294 I have those settings on the router as well but didn't notice any increase in speed. Will provide pictures more from now on. Hey do you know about Open DNS. Try it here http://opendns.com/ :up:


Hi, Zaney1, I first read about it recently in a post in this forum. It is pretty difficult to say surfing is faster but I like the smart way any mistakes are taken care of in URL's, and as for "Phishing attack warnings", well, that may be interesting.

Ben.


----------



## aarhus2004

I soon ridded myself of it (and that was interestingly difficult) because it proved to be more like a default search engine than anything else and was far too quick to respond with the most unlikely options. In short it was an irritant in which I could find no value.

Ben.:down:


----------

